# Is this an Aurora AFX Dodge Charger? or JL?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I got this car in a lot from eBay and it looks to be original but can't find a plain one like this in any of the books. 

It's about the same color as the TV Guide car except it has no markings or paint details -1773-001 is stamped on the body, 1773-006 on the glass but the rear bumper is two piece chrome where my mustard yellow car has a mustard and chrome bumper. The front bumper has the 1773 markings but looks to have been glued but also heated on. It's not painted and testers melts the body. 

Is this a copy or an original? Why no paint? Were some of the TV Guide Cars shipped without any paint? Any help would be appreciated!

Tom


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks like the Elusive "South American Sear's catalog Only" set car.

No, seriously I do not know other than to guess TV guide stripped of decals.
Looks really Nice though!
Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

My guess would be a stripped chrome car. Does it look like the rear bumper has been off too?


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

It's a stripped chrome Super Magna-Traction. I stripped one of mine years ago but was careful to keep the red #11s intact and re-painted the hood flat black.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

No actually neither bumper looks to have been off from the melt marks (but it does look like glue on the front bumper) and the glass has not been removed so I don't think it's been stripped. I've stripped chrome cars before and you would usually remove the glass, or some chrome would remain stuck under the glass.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I do not believe that the Johnny Lightning bodies for AFX style chassis*

had a post. My guess is it's a stripped body.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Its definitely not a JL. JL's and AW's are cast in white plastic, either opaque or milky. And JL didnt do the '71 Charger, that was an AW. JL did the '71 roadrunner, which AW may have popped out later on also.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Plus the AW version was a little off on the body lines, ride height, rake and as others stated, painted. 

This does look like the original AFX TV Guide car after being stripped. If you interested in getting rid of it........:devil:

Good find, enjoy it! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm far from an expert but I've stripped about two dozen AFX cars and usually there are some telltale traces you have to work on. So either whoever stripped this has really good skills or this was produced this way. The rear bumper shows no evidence of being removed. I was just wondering if any of the TV Guide cars were produced without any paint and just stickers - I've had two if those cars that had paint and stickers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Only the AFX versions had the screw post, and not all of them.
I doubt the Gplus version had a screw post.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Car is a chrome strip......



--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

The rear bumper/valence can be removed by gently spreading apart the quarter panels and dropping the assembly straight down without messing with the melt marks at all. The bumper is melted into the valance, but the only thing holding the valence to the body is the shape of the quarter panels.


----------

